# كيف تعرف انك واقع فى حالة حب ؟؟



## ميرنا (4 مارس 2006)

*كيف تعرف انك واقع فى حالة حب ؟؟*

علامات الحب



كل من يقع في حالة حب يمكنه ان يتعرف على اشارات ذلك الحب 

بعد ان يحس بها على جلده، وفي أعماق أحاسيسه، ولكن يبقى لديه نوع 

من الشك،... هل فعلا هذا هو الحب...؟


فكيف يمكن للمرء ان يتأكد من حقيقة أحاسيسه؟


عندما تشعر بإحساس غريب وعميق ودافئ تجاه هذا الشخص



عندما تنظر او تتذكر هذا الشخص يزداد خفقان قلبك 

عندما تشعر باضطرابات داخليه واحساس ممتع غير موصوف

عندما لا تشعر بالوقت .. عندما تستمتع بأحلام اليقظة

عندما تفكر بذلك الإنسان قبل التفكير بذاتك




عندما تنظر إليه نظرة طاهرة بعيده عن أي غرائز دونيه أو نزوات شهوانية 

عندما تشعر انك أخف وزنا من الهواء واكثر عمقا من المحيط وأقوى من الجبال وانقى من البياض 

عندما تشعر ان ذاتك العاطفية مشبعه تماما 


عندما تنظر الى أي جنس وترى انهم كلهم سواسية سوى من تحب

حينما تبكي عند الفراق وتعيش من على امل لقاء ثاني 

حين ترى او تسمع اوتشم أي شىء جميل ويقفز الى ذهنك من تحب 



حينما تبكي .. .وتبكي… وتبكي وحيدا وبعيدا عند فقده

وتبقى طول عمرك على ذكراه فلا تستطيع ان تكرهه او تبعده او تنساه 

حين تعيش حياة الآخرين وانت سجين عالمك من الحزن والبكاء والشقاء 

عندما تتوارى .. وتتوارى حزينا صغيرا كسيرا 


اذا كانت هذه الجمل تنطبق عليك فانت حتماً مصاب بحالة الحب 


فاعرف انك قد أحببت بصدق :36_3_13: 







منقوووووووووول


----------



## †gomana† (4 مارس 2006)

*موضوع جميل اوى اوى يا ميرنا وقيم فعلا *

*بس حلوة اوى كلمة مصاب بحالة حب*

*الحب بقى مرض يا ميرنا هههههههههههههههه*
*عسل اوى اوى*

*شكرا ليكى على الموضوع*


----------



## ميرنا (4 مارس 2006)

*اى خدمه يا جيجى وهوا فعلا مرض*leasantr


----------



## Coptic Man (4 مارس 2006)

*انا فعلا اصبت بالحالة دي 

ومع الاسف كل الاعراض كانت عندي 

وصحيت علي صدمة 

شكرا علي الموضوع الجميل يا ميرنا*


----------



## My Rock (4 مارس 2006)

*بلاش تعقديات يا مينا, لا تخوف البقية من الحب, فالحب ليس له نهاية, فالحب الحقيقي لا ينتهي...*


----------



## ميرنا (4 مارس 2006)

*لا يا روك دى حقيقه الحب حاجه نادرا دلوقتى *


----------



## ++menooo++ (5 مارس 2006)

انا معاكى يا ميرنا
المعلومات بتاعتك حلوه جدا


----------



## answer me muslims (5 مارس 2006)

حب ايه الانت جى تقول عليه انت قبله عارف معنى الحب ايه الله يرحمك ياام كلثوم
خلاصه الموضوع مفيش حاجه اسمها حب فى الزمن الاغبر ده  بالذات من الطرف النسائى والله على مااقوله شهيد:36_19_1:


----------



## My Rock (5 مارس 2006)

*ياه من تشائمكم يا اقباط*


----------



## +Dream+ (6 مارس 2006)

*مالكم يا جماعه *
*طبعا فيه حب *


----------



## baby (6 مارس 2006)

*لا يا استاذ انسر مى مسلم مفيش حاجة اسمها مفيش حب من طرف النساء العكس صحيح *
*كام مره سمعت عن بنت بتلعب بولد لكن بتعرف تعد كام مره ولد ضحك على بنت متهيقلى شعر راسك هيقع من كتر العد:36_1_47: *
*فى حاجة اسمها حب طبعا لكن فى حاجة اسمها نصيب برده و ظروف وحاجات تانية كتير ممكن تخليك متتوفقش فى الحب لكن اكيد فى يوم من الايام هتلاقى الانسانة ائلى تستهلك وانت تستهالها حتى لو عشت على الامل ده:36_3_17: *
*على فكره انا بكتبلك الكلام ده وانا مقرره من فتره صغيرة انى مش هعمل بيه بس فى فرق كبير ما بينى وبينك وخالى بالك كل واحد وليه ظروفه *


----------



## artamisss (6 مارس 2006)

الحب  موضوع حسااااااااااااس جدا ومهم فعلا تكون المشاعر  ناضجه  نضوج كافى علشان  الحب يستمر وتملى الحب مرتبط بالعقل 
ومش عيب الواحد يتلسع مرة و2 و10 قبل ما ينضج بعقله وبقليه  والواحد بعد اى تجربه حب فاشله بيحس ان الدنيا كلها كدابه  ويلبس النضارة السودة  لحد ما يطلش فى حد تانى  فى طريقه  يخليه يقلعها  ومليبساهش تانى  ابدا
 المهم  لازم ناكد على ان الحب  اغلى مشاعر الانسان اللى ربنا ادهاها للبنى ادم  ووزنه هايتحاسب عليها :36_1_66:


----------



## ميرنا (6 مارس 2006)

*لا يجماعه انا مع انسر انى الحب راح وزمنه كمان راح 

محدش بيعرف يفهم معنى الكلمه ولا يحترمها لو الولد او البنت بيتسلو ببعض بيضيعو كلمه الحب وبدل ميقولها بتسلى بيكى يقولها بحبك الحب بقى مجرد لعبه فى ايد اصغر واحد فينا ويريت لعبا ليهااحترامها كل واحد يمسكها يرميها فى الارض وندور عليه بعدين 

زمن الحب الجميل راح لانى راحت التضحيه معاه 
انا مش بحب اتكلم انى فى بنت او ولد مين بيتسلى اكتر لانى الولد مش هيتسلى باى بنت الا اللى شيفها تافهه ولا بتقول لناس انا جميله وتستاهل مقلب زى دا لكن لو بيحبو بعض دا لو         ومش هتلاقوهم هيستنو بعض رغم اى ظروف*


----------



## †gomana† (6 مارس 2006)

*كلامك صح جدا يا ميرنا وانا احييك على رايك ده *

*فعلا زمن الحب والتضحية راح مع الزمن*

*ربنا يبارك ضيقاتنا ويحافظ على كل حياتنا*


----------



## zaki (6 مارس 2006)

*


			
				answer me muslims قال:
			
		


حب ايه الانت جى تقول عليه انت قبله عارف معنى الحب ايه الله يرحمك ياام كلثوم
خلاصه الموضوع مفيش حاجه اسمها حب فى الزمن الاغبر ده  بالذات من الطرف النسائى والله على مااقوله شهيد:36_19_1:

أنقر للتوسيع...

*

*:t3: 
صدق  answer me muslims  علية  الصلاة  والسلام​*


----------



## blackguitar (12 مارس 2006)

> الحب موضوع حسااااااااااااس جدا ومهم فعلا تكون المشاعر ناضجه نضوج كافى علشان الحب يستمر وتملى الحب مرتبط بالعقل
> ومش عيب الواحد يتلسع مرة و2 و10 قبل ما ينضج بعقله وبقليه والواحد بعد اى تجربه حب فاشله بيحس ان الدنيا كلها كدابه ويلبس النضارة السودة لحد ما يطلش فى حد تانى فى طريقه يخليه يقلعها ومليبساهش تانى ابدا
> المهم لازم ناكد على ان الحب اغلى مشاعر الانسان اللى ربنا ادهاها للبنى ادم ووزنه هايتحاسب عليها :36_1_66:


 
*انا مع دودو فكل حرف قالته وللاسف انا مش مع ميرنا فكلامها*

*يا جماعه فيه فرق بين الحب والمراهقه الحب مش كلام ونظرات الحب فعل وتضحيه*

*مفيش حد يضحى عشان التانى بدون غرض وتيجوا تقولوا مش حب .....ازاى؟؟*

*اللى بيقول مفيش حب يبقى العيب فيه لانه هو اللى مش عارف يختار بيجرى ورا الكلام الحلو وبس وبيتخدع *
*الحب يا جماعه فعل مش كلام *
*لما الولد يضحى باى حاجه عشان البنت والبنت تسيب دنيتها عشان الولد ده مش حب؟؟*

*لكن لما الولد كل شويه يتلم على البنت عشان يوقلها كلام حلو ويتمشى معاها وكده وغير كده ميهموش ده فعلا مش حب*


----------



## ramyghobrial (13 مارس 2006)

الحب هو النفس اللي بنتنفس بية الحب هو كل حاجة في حياتنا 
من غير الحب فية اكتئاب في حاجة ناقصة في حياتك فية فرااااااااغ كبير جدا 
ويارب لاتطول علينا فترة الفراغ العاطفي 
وشكرا ليكي جدا على موضوعك الجميل


----------



## mony_05 (13 مارس 2006)

*انا موافق رامي في كلامة يارب لا تطول علينا فترة الفراغ العاطفي وفي حاجة كمان حكاية ان الشباب هما اللي بيلعبو بالبنات وان البنات ملايكة ابرياء دي معتدش موجودة دلوقتي بقي الموضوع متساوي بل بالعكس دلوقتي اتهيالي ان البنات اتعلمو الحكاية دي من الولاد وبقو ينفزوها كتير قوي*
*اما بالنسبة للحب فدة حاجة تقريبا لو قعدنا نتكلم عليها من هنا لاخر العمر برضة مش هنقدر نوصل للي جوانا لانة احساس دايما جديد مهما كان الشخص مجربة*
*وعلي فكرة الموضوع جميل جدا وانا شدني العنوان بصراحة ولما قريت الموضوع فعلا تحفةوفي كلام بجد رقيق قوي*


----------



## ميرنا (13 مارس 2006)

*لا يجماعه مش مسئلت سؤ اختيار يا بلاك لانها لو سؤ اختيار يبقى مش هتلاقى حد 

الموضه دلوقتى حب من طرف واحد اما عن اتنين مش هتلاقى شاحين قوى فى السوق 

اما عن الفراغ العاطفى ان اتمنى انى افضل كدا طول عمرى ولا احب خالص دى الخلاصه*


----------



## blackguitar (13 مارس 2006)

*لا بصراحه يا ميرنا انتى مش هتقتنعى بالكلام ده غير لما تحسى بمعنى الحب *


*يااااااااااااااااااااارب اهديها وخلصنا منها ههههههههههههه*


----------



## ميرنا (13 مارس 2006)

*ممكن يخلصك منى لكن احس بيه لاء الموت افضل*


----------



## My Rock (13 مارس 2006)

ميرنا قال:
			
		

> *ممكن يخلصك منى لكن احس بيه لاء الموت افضل*


 
محسودة يا ميرنا و مضروبة بعين 

خليني اقرأ عليكي سورة الفسفس عسى تشفين من هذا المرض

قول اعوذ برب الفلق, من شر ما خلق (هو ربنا يخلق حاجة شريرة؟ ما علينا) من شر النفاثات في العقد (هي طائرة نفاثة ولا ايه؟ بس هي صحيح عقدة) و من شر حاسد اذا حسد (هو في حاسد ما يحسدش؟ اذا لماذا وجدت اذ الشرطية؟ ما علينا) 


انا طفرت اية, لو عرفتها ميرنا تبقى اتشفت و الحمد لله!


----------



## ramyghobrial (14 مارس 2006)

*فعلا نتي جيتي على الوتر الحساس اللي كنت بتكلم فية في موضوه انت بتحبني لية صعب اوي نحدد حاجة مرئية هو دة الحب بالظبط زي مانتي قولتي شكرا ليكي جدا*


----------



## ميرنا (16 مارس 2006)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> محسودة يا ميرنا و مضروبة بعين
> 
> خليني اقرأ عليكي سورة الفسفس عسى تشفين من هذا المرض
> 
> ...



*اى يا روك صلى على النبى امال  لو حسد يبقى حلو بردو *:36_33_7:


----------



## ميرنا (27 أغسطس 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> *فعلا نتي جيتي على الوتر الحساس اللي كنت بتكلم فية في موضوه انت بتحبني لية صعب اوي نحدد حاجة مرئية هو دة الحب بالظبط زي مانتي قولتي شكرا ليكي جدا*


 

*ايوا انا بحب اعزف على الوتر الحساس على طول فى مانع *


----------



## قلم حر (27 أغسطس 2006)

الرائعه ميرنا 
أنا من لما أشتركت في ألمنتدى كنت عاوز أقلك انو أجمل مواضيع انسانيه بتكون جنب توقيعك 0
ألمسيح يحفظك و  يباركك كل يوم أكتر و أكتر 0
يا ريت تكتري ألمواضيع ألحلوه 0
وشكرا على مجهوداتك 000000 طبعا شكرا كمان لباقي ألمشرفين 000 ربنا معاكو كلكو 0


----------



## ميرنا (27 أغسطس 2006)

*ميرسى يا سمردلى ربنا يخليك مجامله رقيقه شكرا*


----------



## ميريت (27 أغسطس 2006)

ياربي علي التشاؤم
الا ما لقيت رد يفتح نفسي

كله كدا متشائم


ياجدعان الحب دا حاجه كدا حلم كلنا بنحلم بيه
والمشاعر دي لو اتحست مع ولد وحتي لو مكملش الموضوع بالجواز يبقا نشكر ربنا اننا حسيناها
مش لازم الحب يكمل بالجواز بس ممكن يبقا زكري حلوه اقعد مع نفسي افتكر فيها
ومش لازم كل حب ينتهي بجرح 
لو الحب دا بج من القلب مش هتقدر تكره الشخص دا حتي لو جرحك جرح كبير اوي
هتفضل برضه تلتمس ليه العزر وهيفضل الانسان دا حاجه كبيره اوي في نظرك وشخصيه مثاليه بالنسبه ليك
وهيفضل زكري حلوه تسرح فيها وعمرك متنساها حتي لو كان سايبلك جرح هتحاول تبرر له موقفه
دا الحب لكن لو وصلنا لمرحله الكره والحقد  دي مش حب خالص الي بيحب ميعرفش يكره حتي لو الي قدامه مش كويس وجرحه عمره مهيقر يكرهه


----------



## Nemoo (22 فبراير 2007)

*متى تصل إلى أقصى درجات الحب  ؟؟*

*




متى تصل إلى أقصى درجات الحب 





**عندما تشعر بإحساس غريب وعميق ودافئ تجاه هذا الشخص

عندما ترى أو تتذكر هذا الشخص يزداد خفقان قلبك

عندما تشعر بإضطرابات داخليه وإحساس ممتع غير موصوف

عندما لا تشعر بالوقت ، عندما تستمتع بأحلام اليقظة

عندما تفكر بذلك الإنسان قبل التفكير بذاتك

عندما تنظر إليه نظرة طاهره بعيده عن أى غرائز دونيه أو نزوات شهوانيه

عندما تشعر أنك أخف وزناً من الهواء وأكثر عمقاً من المحيط وأقوى من الجبال وأنقى من البياض

عندما تشعر أن ذاتك العاطفيه مشبعه تماماً

عندما تنظر الى أى جنس وترى أنهم كلهم سواسيه ، سوى من تحب

حينما تبكى عند الفراق ، وتعيش على أمل لقاء ثانى

حين ترى أو تسمع أوتشم أى شئ جميل ويطرأ إلى ذهنك من تحب

حينما تبكي .. وتبكى .. وتبكى وحيداً وبعيداً ، عند فقده 

وتبقى طول عمرك على ذكراه فلا تستطيع أن تكرهه أو تبعده أو تنساه

حين تعيش حياة الآخرين وأنت سجين عالمك من الحزن والبكاء والشقاء

عندما تتوارى .. وتتوارى حزيناً صغيراً كسيراً

إذا كانت هذه الجمل تنطبق عليك فانت حتماً مصاب بمرض الحب

فإعلم أنك قد أحببت بصدق*​


----------



## ارووجة (22 فبراير 2007)

كلاام جميل اوي
ميرسي ليك اخي ^_^
ربنا معاك


----------



## emy (22 فبراير 2007)

_حلووووووووووووووووووووووو اووووى يا نيمو_
_بجد يجنن ربنا يباركك_​


----------



## Nemoo (22 فبراير 2007)

شكرا اروج على تعلقكك


شكرا ايمى  على احساسك


----------



## Bino (22 فبراير 2007)

كلام جميل جداً
و أنا شخصيا اكتشفت انى بحب بجد


----------



## koko george (22 فبراير 2007)

بجد طل حاجة قولتها صح موووووووووووووووووووووووووووت عبرت عن الموضوع بكلمات أنا نفسى أقولها ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## merola (22 فبراير 2007)

جميلة اووووووووووى يا نيمو مش عارفة بتجيب الكلام الحلو دة منين


----------



## merola (22 فبراير 2007)

الموضوع جميل جدا يا نيمو مش عارفة بتجيب لكلام الحلو دة منين


----------



## bondok (23 فبراير 2007)

مشكور
مشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور
مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور مشكور 
مشكور مشكور 
مشكور
مشكور


----------



## Nemoo (23 فبراير 2007)

شكرا على تعليقكم و احساسكم يعنى شويه كده يا اخت ميرولا  يا رب يكون عجبك


----------



## merola (23 فبراير 2007)

ايوة طبعا يا نيمووو عجبنى و الا مكنتش شاركت فية


----------



## Nemoo (23 فبراير 2007)

شكرا​


----------



## koka_jesus (27 أغسطس 2007)

*كيف تعرف انك تحب شخص معين حب حقيقي ؟*

كيف تعرف انك تحب شخص معين حب حقيقي ؟


إذا كانت هذه الجمل تنطبق عليك فأنت حتماً مصاب بالحب 

عندما تشعر بإحساس غريب وعميق ودافئ ..

عندما يزداد خفقان قلبك لرؤية أو تذكر إنسان ما..

عندما تشعر باضطرابات داخليه وإحساس ممتع غير موصوف ..

عندما لا تشعر بالوقت.. عندما تستمتع بأحلام اليقظة..

عندما تفكر بذلك الإنسان قبل التفكير بذاتك..

عندما تنظر إليه نظرة طاهرة بعيده عن أي غرائز دونيه أو نزوات شهوانية..

عندما تشعر انك أخف وزنا من الهواء وأكثر عمقا من المحيط وأقوى من الجبال وأنقى من البياض ..

عندما تشعر أن ذاتك العاطفية مشبعه تماما ..

عندما تنظر الى أي جنس وترى أنهم كلهم سواسية سوى من تحب ..

حينما تبكي عند الفراق وتعيش من على أمل لقاء ثاني ..

حين ترى او تسمع وتشم أي شيء جميل ويقفز إلى ذهنك من تحب ..

حينما تبكي.. .وتبكي… وتبكي وحيدا وبعيدا عند فقده وتبقى طول عمرك على ذكراه فلا تستطيع ان تكرهه او تبعده أو تنساه ..

حين تعيش حياة الآخرين وأنت سجين عالمك من الحزن والبكاء والشقاء..

عندما تتوارى.. وتتوارى حزينا صغيرا كسيرا ..

فاعرف انك قد أحببت بصدق فهل شعرت يوما بذلك !!.​:fun_oops::scenic::new4:
كــــــــــــــــــــــــوكـــــــــــــــــــــــا​


----------



## BRAVE-HEART (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف تعرف انك تحب شخص معين حب حقيقي ؟*

شكرا على هالموضوع الحلو 
بس ياريت يكون في مين يحس بهلمشاعر
في هيك زمن  مشكورة يااخت كوكا زكرتينا بالايام الحلوة


----------



## mrmr120 (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف تعرف انك تحب شخص معين حب حقيقي ؟*

موضوعك جميل اوى اوى 
ياكوكا تسلم ايدك ياقمر​


----------



## abn yso3 (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف تعرف انك تحب شخص معين حب حقيقي ؟*

موضوع هايل الرب يباركك وليكن بركه


----------



## kalabalaa (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف تعرف انك تحب شخص معين حب حقيقي ؟*

فعلا موضوع حلو اوى بس ياترى كل الناس بتقدر داا ؟ الله واعلم


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف تعرف انك تحب شخص معين حب حقيقي ؟*

الموضوع دا جميل اوي اوي اوي ​


----------



## farawala (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف تعرف انك تحب شخص معين حب حقيقي ؟*

ميرسى أوى على الموضوع الجميل دة
ولكن لماذا كل هذا الحزن الذى يوجد فى كلماتك الاخيرة


----------



## fadia2005 (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف تعرف انك تحب شخص معين حب حقيقي ؟*

:ab4::36_3_18:الله محبه ان الله احب العلم حتى بذل دمه الكريم من اجلناالسيد المسيح قال احب لاخك كم احببت لنفسك هذاي وصيتي لكم لذلك يجب ان نشعر في الحب


----------



## koka_jesus (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كيف تعرف انك تحب شخص معين حب حقيقي ؟*

مرسى على المشركة​


----------



## G E O R G E (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف تعرف انك تحب شخص معين حب حقيقي ؟*

فعلأ دة كل صح ودة الحب الصادق والحقيقى بس محدش يقول الكلأام والتعبيرات الجميلة دى الأ اذا كان بيحب بجد  واعدنا يارب شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع دة


----------



## MarMar2004 (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف تعرف انك تحب شخص معين حب حقيقي ؟*

الموضوع جميل قوي كوكا الحب ده اجمل شي في الوجود


----------



## monlove (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف تعرف انك تحب شخص معين حب حقيقي ؟*

*ياه مشعارك في منتهي الجمال 
بس انا لسة ممرت بالتجربة دي 
بس مين عارف يمكن *


----------



## koka_jesus (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف تعرف انك تحب شخص معين حب حقيقي ؟*

مرسى يا جورج على المشاركة ​


----------



## G E O R G E (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف تعرف انك تحب شخص معين حب حقيقي ؟*



koka_jesus قال:


> مرسى يا جورج على المشاركة ​



مرسى ليكى انتى كتيررررر على الموضوع الجميل قوى ياريت نشوف زية تانى منك :new8::big29:


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 يونيو 2008)

*متى تصل الى اقصى درجات الحب ؟!!*

عندما تشعر بإحساس غريب وعميق ودافئ تجاه هذا الشخص 
عندما ترى أو تتذكر هذا الشخص يزداد خفقان قلبك عندما تشعر بإضطرابات داخليه وإحساس ممتع غير موصوف 
عندما لا تشعر بالوقت ، 
عندما تستمتع بأحلام اليقظة
عندما تفكر بذلك الإنسان قبل التفكير بذاتك 
عندما تنظر إليه نظرة طاهره بعيده عن أى غرائز دونيه أو نزوات شهوانيه 
عندما تشعر أنك أخف وزناً من الهواء وأكثر عمقاً من المحيط وأقوى من الجبال وأنقى من البياض
عندما تشعر أن ذاتك العاطفيه مشبعه تماماً عندما تنظر الى أى جنس وترى أنهم كلهم سواسيه ، سوى من تحب
حينما تبكى عند الفراق ،
وتعيش على أمل لقاء ثانى
حين ترى أو تسمع أوتشم أى شئ جميل ويطرأ إلى ذهنك من تحب
حينما تبكي .. وتبكى .. وتبكى وحيداً وبعيداً، عند فقده وتبقى طول عمرك على ذكراه فلا تستطيع أن تكرهه أو تبعده أو تنساه 
حين تعيش حياة الآخرين وأنت سجين عالمك من الحزن والبكاء والشقاء 
عندما تتوارى .. وتتوارى حزيناً صغيراً كسيراً ​

إذا كانت هذه الجمل تنطبق عليك فانت حتماً مصاب بمرض الحب فإعلم أنك قد أحببت بصدق​ 


لكن أذكر جيداً انني عندما قرأتة تأثرت كثيرا حيث انني كنت قد خرجت للتو من تجربة وقصة أليمة تركت في نفسي كل مرارة ما زلت احسها للحين برغم الشهور الستة التي انقضت فلا زالت في قلبي الجريح ولازلت لا ارى سواك و لازلت اسمع صوتك وضحكتك الرقيقة في اذناي , ولا زال عطرك الفواح يملأ انفاسي و يشعرني بالدوار



لا زلت اذكر كلمتك الاخيرة لي "لو كان متبقيا في عمرك يوما واحدا فسأعيشة معك" كلمات قلتيها ولربما لم تعني لك شيئاً, فها قد تركتني بعدها وحيدا وعشت نيف مئتي يوم وحيدا, وسأعيش بضع ألف يوم تاليين كذلك وحيدا, أهذا كان وعدك لي يا من احببتها وأحبتني يوما ؟؟؟​ 



​ 

وعدتني بالحب والحياه وتركتني عند اول ريح عصفت بحبنا فخلعتة من جذورة والقت بة بعيدا وتركتني وحيدا على الشاطيء انظر الى اللا شيء ومضيت في طريقك كأن شيئاً لم يكن, لربما لا تذكريني, لربما كما أشرقت على حياتي يوماًَ وغربت عنها في يوماًَ اخر نسيت كل الحب الذي كننتة في قلبي لك, وها قد صرت وحيداً في ليل حالك الظلمات لا استمع فية الا صدى صراخي ونحيبي على فراقك
لكم أفتقدك يا حبيبتي ​ 


فعلا الحب الحقيقي لا يموت ولا تستطيع ان تنساة
لا أنكر انني لازلت لليوم احبه وتترقرق الدموع في مقلتي عيناة عندما انظر الى صورته​ 
لكن اليوم أوتعلمون لدية رغبة عارمة ان اصفعه
نعم كم اتمنى ان اصفعه بكل قوتى في صفعة واحدة ينخلع له رأسه من فوق كتفيه
فقد تركني حطاماً, ولم تدع لي شيئا إلا ذكراه وصورته وقطرات دموع​


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: متى تصل الى اقصى درجات الحب ؟!!*

*فقد تركني حطاماً, ولم تدع لي شيئا إلا ذكراه وصورته وقطرات دموع
موووضوع  جمييييل ........ ميرررسى يا كوكو وربنا يباركك . *


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: متى تصل الى اقصى درجات الحب ؟!!*



dona Nabil قال:


> *فقد تركني حطاماً, ولم تدع لي شيئا إلا ذكراه وصورته وقطرات دموع*
> *موووضوع جمييييل ........ ميرررسى يا كوكو وربنا يباركك . *


 
مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىى على مرووووووووووورك يادونا 
نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## وليم تل (13 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: متى تصل الى اقصى درجات الحب ؟!!*

شكرا كوكومان
على الموضوع الرائع
مودتى​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: متى تصل الى اقصى درجات الحب ؟!!*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا كوكومان
> 
> على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> مودتى​


مرسىىىىىىى على مروووووورك ياباشا 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## love my jesus (14 يونيو 2008)

*رد: متى تصل الى اقصى درجات الحب ؟!!*

ميررررررررررسى يا كوكى على الموضوع الرائع دايه


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: متى تصل الى اقصى درجات الحب ؟!!*



love My Jesus قال:


> ميررررررررررسى يا كوكى على الموضوع الرائع دايه


 
مرسىىىىىىىىىىىى على مروووووووووورك ياباشا 
بس انا اسمى كوكو مش كوكى 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## love my jesus (14 يونيو 2008)

*رد: متى تصل الى اقصى درجات الحب ؟!!*

اوكى متزعليش يا كوكو


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: متى تصل الى اقصى درجات الحب ؟!!*



love My Jesus قال:


> اوكى متزعليش يا كوكو


 
مافيش زعل ولا حاجه 
حصل خير 
نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (15 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: متى تصل الى اقصى درجات الحب ؟!!*



> فعلا الحب الحقيقي لا يموت ولا تستطيع ان تنساة


موضوع جميل يا كوكو مان


----------



## maro52 (15 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: متى تصل الى اقصى درجات الحب ؟!!*

ميرسي يا كوكو علي موضوعك حلو اوي


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: متى تصل الى اقصى درجات الحب ؟!!*



extreemfxtrader قال:


> موضوع جميل يا كوكو مان


 

مرسىىىىىىىىىىىى على مرووووووووورك ياباشا
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: متى تصل الى اقصى درجات الحب ؟!!*



maro52 قال:


> ميرسي يا كوكو علي موضوعك حلو اوي



مرسىىىىىىىىىىىى على مرووووووووورك يامارو  
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## asalya (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: متى تصل الى اقصى درجات الحب ؟!!*

موضوع رائع جدا الرب يباركك


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: متى تصل الى اقصى درجات الحب ؟!!*




> عندما تشعر بإحساس غريب وعميق ودافئ تجاه هذا الشخص
> عندما ترى أو تتذكر هذا الشخص يزداد خفقان قلبك عندما تشعر بإضطرابات داخليه وإحساس ممتع غير موصوف
> عندما لا تشعر بالوقت ،
> عندما تستمتع بأحلام اليقظة
> ...



اااااااااااااايه الكلام الجامد ده ياد يا كوكو 

كلام من الاخر بجد الله ينور عالموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: متى تصل الى اقصى درجات الحب ؟!!*



asalya قال:


> موضوع رائع جدا الرب يباركك


 

مرسىىىىىىىىىىىى على مرووووووووورك يا asalya
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: متى تصل الى اقصى درجات الحب ؟!!*



marmar_maroo قال:


> اااااااااااااايه الكلام الجامد ده ياد يا كوكو ​
> 
> كلام من الاخر بجد الله ينور عالموضوع ​


 
مرسىىىىىىىىىىىى على مرووووووووورك يا باشا 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## dodo_sedo (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: متى تصل الى اقصى درجات الحب ؟!!*

بجد موضوع جميل قوى يا كوكى وربنا يعوضك


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: متى تصل الى اقصى درجات الحب ؟!!*

مرسىىىىىىى على مرووووورك يا دودو 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## dodi lover (26 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: متى تصل الى اقصى درجات الحب ؟!!*

لكن اليوم أوتعلمون لدية رغبة عارمة ان اصفعه
نعم كم اتمنى ان اصفعه بكل قوتى في صفعة واحدة ينخلع له رأسه من فوق كتفيه
فقد تركني حطاماً, ولم تدع لي شيئا إلا ذكراه وصورته وقطرات دموع



كلماتك رائعة أوووى يا كوكو


ربنا يبارك حياتك ميرسى على الموضوع​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: متى تصل الى اقصى درجات الحب ؟!!*

مرسىىىىىىىىىى على مروووووووورك يادودى 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## Esther (27 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: متى تصل الى اقصى درجات الحب ؟!!*

ميرسى جدا جدا يا كوكو على الموضوع الرائع ده
بجد عاشت ايديك


----------



## missorang2006 (27 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: متى تصل الى اقصى درجات الحب ؟!!*

*كوكو مان دموعي نزلت من كلامك 
كتير حلو 
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## just member (27 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: متى تصل الى اقصى درجات الحب ؟!!*

*يابن انت ابقى على حااال بقى*
*انت شاعر ولا فنان ولا اية حكايتك*
*اية الجمال دة يا كيرة باشا *
*بجد كتير علينا*
*ميرسى  على الموضوع*
*واشكر ربنا كل الشكر على خدمتك الرائعة وسطينا*
*واتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: متى تصل الى اقصى درجات الحب ؟!!*



esther قال:


> ميرسى جدا جدا يا كوكو على الموضوع الرائع ده
> بجد عاشت ايديك


 
مرسىىىىىىىىىى على مروووووووورك يااستر 
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: متى تصل الى اقصى درجات الحب ؟!!*



missorang2006 قال:


> *كوكو مان دموعي نزلت من كلامك ​*
> *كتير حلو *
> 
> *الرب يباركك*​


 
مرسىىىىىىىىىى على مروووووووورك ياميس اورنج  
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: متى تصل الى اقصى درجات الحب ؟!!*



come with me قال:


> *يابن انت ابقى على حااال بقى*
> 
> *انت شاعر ولا فنان ولا اية حكايتك*
> *اية الجمال دة يا كيرة باشا *
> ...


مرسىىىىىىىىىى جدا ياباشا على كلامك الجميل ومرووورك 
بس انا ماستاهلش كل ده 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (28 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: متى تصل الى اقصى درجات الحب ؟!!*

فعلا الحب الحقيقي عمرة ما يموت وحاجة كمان الحب الاول عمرة ما بيتنسي الموضوع قصر فية قوي  دا انا عيوني دمعت        مرسي خالص يا كوكو  علي الموضوع الجميل       وامتعنا اكتر واكتر


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: متى تصل الى اقصى درجات الحب ؟!!*



rgaa luswa قال:


> فعلا الحب الحقيقي عمرة ما يموت وحاجة كمان الحب الاول عمرة ما بيتنسي الموضوع قصر فية قوي دا انا عيوني دمعت مرسي خالص يا كوكو علي الموضوع الجميل وامتعنا اكتر واكتر


 

مرسىىىىىىىىىى  على مروووووووورك يا رجا 
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (29 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: متى تصل الى اقصى درجات الحب ؟!!*

*ايه الكلام والاحساس الجامد ده 

تسلم ايدك وتجبلينا اكتر واكتر 

ربنا يباركك ياكوكو ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: متى تصل الى اقصى درجات الحب ؟!!*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *ايه الكلام والاحساس الجامد ده
> 
> تسلم ايدك وتجبلينا اكتر واكتر
> 
> ربنا يباركك ياكوكو ​*






مرسىىىىىىىىىى على مروووووووورك ياانجى 
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 
نورتى الموضوع ​​


----------



## loooly (30 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: متى تصل الى اقصى درجات الحب ؟!!*

الله يكون معك  بس ازا وصل الانسان لاقصى درجات الحب اتجاة شخص ما بيبادلووو الشعور شو بيصير بالانسان غير انو بيموت الم ولوعة


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: متى تصل الى اقصى درجات الحب ؟!!*

جميل كلامك يالولى 
بس الالى بيحب بجد 
مستحيل ينسى حبه 
والحب الاول بالذات من مليووووووون المستحيل انوا يتنسى 
ممكن تنساه لحظه لكن تنساه دقيقه واحده مستحيل 
مرسىىىىىىىىىى على مروووووووورك يالووولى  
نورتى الموضوع ​​


----------



## tete99 (1 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: متى تصل الى اقصى درجات الحب ؟!!*

بجد موضوع اكتر من يجنن
و الجرح صعب والفراق اصعب


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: متى تصل الى اقصى درجات الحب ؟!!*

مرسىىىىىىىىىى على مرووووووووورك ياتى تى  
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## SALVATION (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: متى تصل الى اقصى درجات الحب ؟!!*

_



			عند فقده وتبقى طول عمرك على ذكراه فلا تستطيع أن تكرهه أو تبعده أو تنساه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى كتيييير كوكو على الموضوع الجميل
مشكور يا باشا​_


----------



## Rosetta (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: متى تصل الى اقصى درجات الحب ؟!!*

*بجد موضوع جميل جدا و أكتر من رائع,,
فقد تأثرت كثيرا عندما قراته..الله يبعدنا عن فراق احبابنا لانه بجد شيء مؤلم,,*


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: متى تصل الى اقصى درجات الحب ؟!!*



.تونى.تون. قال:


> _ميرسى كتيييير كوكو على الموضوع الجميل_
> 
> _مشكور يا باشا_​


 
مرسىىىىىىىىىى على مرووووووووورك ياتونى  
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: متى تصل الى اقصى درجات الحب ؟!!*



red rose88 قال:


> *بجد موضوع جميل جدا و أكتر من رائع,,*
> *فقد تأثرت كثيرا عندما قراته..الله يبعدنا عن فراق احبابنا لانه بجد شيء مؤلم,,*


 

مرسىىىىىىىى على مرووووووووورك يا  red rose88
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## وسيم الكسان (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: متى تصل الى اقصى درجات الحب ؟!!*

ربنا يبارك حياتك ميرسى على الموضوع[/color][/center][/size][/QUOTE]


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: متى تصل الى اقصى درجات الحب ؟!!*

ليه الشرف انى اول مشاركه ليك تكون فى موضوعى 
مرسىىىىىىىىىى على مروووووووورك ياوسيم  
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## amjad-ri (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: متى تصل الى اقصى درجات الحب ؟!!*



> *حينما تبكى عند الفراق ،
> وتعيش على أمل لقاء ثانى*​


*
وما اصعب  نسيانه

وما  اصعب  العثور على  شخص  اخر يحل محله

شكرا على  الموضوع الموجع ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: متى تصل الى اقصى درجات الحب ؟!!*

مرسىىىىىىىى على مروووووورك يا امجد 
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## MacGyver (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: متى تصل الى اقصى درجات الحب ؟!!*

كلمات جميلة و فالجون, شكراً على الموضوع...


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: متى تصل الى اقصى درجات الحب ؟!!*

مرسىىىىىىىى على مروووووورك ياElMaZaGaNgI
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*كيف تعرف انك واقع فى حالة حب ؟*

كل من يقع في حالة حب يمكنه ان يتعرف على اشارات ذلك الحب 

بعد ان يحس بها على جلده، وفي أعماق أحاسيسه، ولكن يبقى لديه نوع 

من الشك،... هل فعلا هذا هو الحب...؟


فكيف يمكن للمرء ان يتأكد من حقيقة أحاسيسه؟


عندما تشعر بإحساس غريب وعميق ودافئ تجاه هذا الشخص



عندما تنظر او تتذكر هذا الشخص يزداد خفقان قلبك 

عندما تشعر باضطرابات داخليه واحساس ممتع غير موصوف

عندما لا تشعر بالوقت .. عندما تستمتع بأحلام اليقظة

عندما تفكر بذلك الإنسان قبل التفكير بذاتك




عندما تنظر إليه نظرة طاهرة بعيده عن أي غرائز دونيه أو نزوات شهوانية 

عندما تشعر انك أخف وزنا من الهواء واكثر عمقا من المحيط وأقوى من الجبال وانقى من البياض 

عندما تشعر ان ذاتك العاطفية مشبعه تماما 


عندما تنظر الى أي جنس وترى انهم كلهم سواسية سوى من تحب

حينما تبكي عند الفراق وتعيش من على امل لقاء ثاني 

حين ترى او تسمع اوتشم أي شىء جميل ويقفز الى ذهنك من تحب 



حينما تبكي .. .وتبكي… وتبكي وحيدا وبعيدا عند فقده

وتبقى طول عمرك على ذكراه فلا تستطيع ان تكرهه او تبعده او تنساه 

حين تعيش حياة الآخرين وانت سجين عالمك من الحزن والبكاء والشقاء 

عندما تتوارى .. وتتوارى حزينا صغيرا كسيرا 


اذا كانت هذه الجمل تنطبق عليك فانت حتماً مصاب بحالة الحب 


فاعرف انك قد أحببت بصدق ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تعرف انك واقع فى حالة حب ؟*

موضوع لذيذ يا كوكو
ميرسىىىىىىىىىى ليك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تعرف انك واقع فى حالة حب ؟*

ميررررسى على مروورك يا سويتى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تعرف انك واقع فى حالة حب ؟*

kokoman موضوع جميل رائع
شكرااااااااا لمجهودك اخي
سلام المسيح

​


----------



## SALVATION (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تعرف انك واقع فى حالة حب ؟*

_جميل يا كوكو
تسلم ايدك​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تعرف انك واقع فى حالة حب ؟*



كليمو قال:


> kokoman موضوع جميل رائع​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ميررررسى على مروورك يا كليم​ 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تعرف انك واقع فى حالة حب ؟*



.تونى.تون. قال:


> _جميل يا كوكو​_
> 
> _تسلم ايدك_​


 
ميررررسى على مروورك يا تونى  

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## BishoRagheb (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تعرف انك واقع فى حالة حب ؟*

*روووووووووووووعة
انا كده شكلي وقعت
ومحدش سمي عليييا​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تعرف انك واقع فى حالة حب ؟*

*ثاااانكس ياكوكو موضوع جمييييييل 

ينفع فى المستقبل  هههههه*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تعرف انك واقع فى حالة حب ؟*



bishoragheb قال:


> *روووووووووووووعة
> انا كده شكلي وقعت
> ومحدش سمي عليييا​*



*30:30:30:

أسم النيبى حرسك وصااااااااااينك :hlp: 

أنا سميت عليك اهووووووووو :t30:

ههههههه*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تعرف انك واقع فى حالة حب ؟*



bishoragheb قال:


> *روووووووووووووعة​*
> *انا كده شكلي وقعت*
> 
> *ومحدش سمي عليييا*​


 


يا واد يا جامد انت 30:

ميررررسى على مروورك يا بيشو 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تعرف انك واقع فى حالة حب ؟*



marmar_maroo قال:


> *ثاااانكس ياكوكو موضوع جمييييييل *​
> 
> 
> *ينفع فى المستقبل  هههههه*​


 
ههههههههههههههههه

اه فى المستقبل :11azy:

ميررررسى على مروورك يا مرمر

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تعرف انك واقع فى حالة حب ؟*



marmar_maroo قال:


> *30:30:30:*​
> 
> *أسم النيبى حرسك وصااااااااااينك :hlp: *​
> *أنا سميت عليك اهووووووووو :t30:*​
> ...


 
ايوه سمى عليه :smil16:

ههههههههههههههه ​


----------



## BishoRagheb (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تعرف انك واقع فى حالة حب ؟*



marmar_maroo قال:


> *30:30:30:
> 
> أسم النيبى حرسك وصااااااااااينك :hlp:
> 
> ...



ههههههههههه:smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8:
*هو انتوا هتسيبوا الموضوع
وتتكلموا عني ولا ايه
ماااااااشي
يعني انتوا موقعتوش زي الجردل
قبل كددددددده
اتحداكوا​*


----------



## nonaa (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تعرف انك واقع فى حالة حب ؟*

موضوع جميل يا مااااااااااااااان
تسلم ايدك 
رقيق رقه​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تعرف انك واقع فى حالة حب ؟*

*موضوع جميل بجد يا كوكو

شكراً ليك ​*


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تعرف انك واقع فى حالة حب ؟*

موضوع جميل ياكوكو بس ليه سنه وشروطه  ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## sony_33 (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تعرف انك واقع فى حالة حب ؟*

شكرا ياباشا على الموضوع
 واتمنى ان اصاب و لو ببوادر هذا المرض
ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تعرف انك واقع فى حالة حب ؟*



bishoragheb قال:


> *روووووووووووووعة
> انا كده شكلي وقعت
> ومحدش سمي عليييا​*



*الف الف الف مبروك 
بس متقولهاش رايك  اللي قولتة في الموضوع بتاع ان المراة كورة في الرجلين احسن تسيبك 
وتبقي انت اللي كورة​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تعرف انك واقع فى حالة حب ؟*

موضوع جميل جدا يا كوكو
ربنا يعوضك يا باشا وتكتبلنا الحجات الجميلة دي​


----------



## mina_picasso (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تعرف انك واقع فى حالة حب ؟*

*كوكو موضوع جامد جدااااااااااااااااااااا

مرسي يا مان​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تعرف انك واقع فى حالة حب ؟*



bishoragheb قال:


> ههههههههههه:smil8::smil8::smil8::smil8:
> *هو انتوا هتسيبوا الموضوع*
> *وتتكلموا عني ولا ايه*
> *ماااااااشي*
> ...


 
عايز الحقيقه 

بالنسبه لى انا وقعت قبل كده 

بس ربنا ما اردش 

مرمر تقريبا وقعت بردوا :t30:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تعرف انك واقع فى حالة حب ؟*



nonaa قال:


> موضوع جميل يا مااااااااااااااان
> تسلم ايدك
> رقيق رقه


 

مين ده 

انا ولا الموضوع 

ههههههههههههههههههه

ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا نونا  

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تعرف انك واقع فى حالة حب ؟*



r0o0o0ky قال:


> *موضوع جميل بجد يا كوكو​*
> 
> 
> *شكراً ليك *​


 
ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا روكى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تعرف انك واقع فى حالة حب ؟*



tota love قال:


> موضوع جميل ياكوكو بس ليه سنه وشروطه ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


 

طبعا يا توتا ​ 
ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا باشا ​ 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تعرف انك واقع فى حالة حب ؟*



sony_33 قال:


> شكرا ياباشا على الموضوع
> 
> واتمنى ان اصاب و لو ببوادر هذا المرض
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههه​


هههههههههههههههه

كلنا نفسنا فى المرض ده يا سونى 

ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا باشا

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تعرف انك واقع فى حالة حب ؟*



rgaa luswa قال:


> *الف الف الف مبروك​*
> 
> *بس متقولهاش رايك اللي قولتة في الموضوع بتاع ان المراة كورة في الرجلين احسن تسيبك *​
> *وتبقي انت اللي كورة*​


 
ههههههههههههههههههههه ​ 
احسن يا بيشو:smil16: ​ 
:t30::t30::t30::t30:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تعرف انك واقع فى حالة حب ؟*



rgaa luswa قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا يا كوكو​
> 
> ربنا يعوضك يا باشا وتكتبلنا الحجات الجميلة دي​


 
ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا باشا ​ 
وعلى تشجيعك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تعرف انك واقع فى حالة حب ؟*



kokoman قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> احسن يا مايكل
> 
> :t30::t30::t30::t30:​



*الكلام كان موجة لبيشو يا كوكو اصل هو الي حب ووقع في الحب من اسبوع واعلن دة في كذا موضوع
موضوعك جميل يا كوكو​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تعرف انك واقع فى حالة حب ؟*



mina_picasso قال:


> *كوكو موضوع جامد جدااااااااااااااااااااا​*
> 
> 
> *مرسي يا مان*​


 
ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا مينا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تعرف انك واقع فى حالة حب ؟*



rgaa luswa قال:


> *الكلام كان موجة لبيشو يا كوكو اصل هو الي حب ووقع في الحب من اسبوع واعلن دة في كذا موضوع​*
> 
> *موضوعك جميل يا كوكو *​


 
معلش العتب على النظر يا بنتى :11azy:

هروح اعدلها 30:​


----------



## +pepo+ (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تعرف انك واقع فى حالة حب ؟*

موضوع ممتاز مرسى يا مـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــان​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تعرف انك واقع فى حالة حب ؟*



​


----------



## BishoRagheb (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تعرف انك واقع فى حالة حب ؟*



rgaa luswa قال:


> *الف الف الف مبروك
> بس متقولهاش رايك  اللي قولتة في الموضوع بتاع ان المراة كورة في الرجلين احسن تسيبك
> وتبقي انت اللي كورة​*



*ههههههههههههه
يا بنتي انا وقعت احلي وقعة
وبعدين ولا انا ولا هي كورة
اذا كنتي تقصدي ك و ك و 
خلاص يبقي الموضوع فيه رأي تاني...:hlp:​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تعرف انك واقع فى حالة حب ؟*



+pepo+ قال:


> موضوع ممتاز مرسى يا مـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــان​


ميرررسى على مرورك يا بيبو 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تعرف انك واقع فى حالة حب ؟*



الملكة العراقية قال:


> ​


 
ميرررسى على مرورك يا الملكه العراقيه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تعرف انك واقع فى حالة حب ؟*



bishoragheb قال:


> *ههههههههههههه​*
> *يا بنتي انا وقعت احلي وقعة*
> *وبعدين ولا انا ولا هي كورة*
> *اذا كنتي تقصدي ك و ك و *
> ...


 

مالكش دعوه بكوكو ياواد :smil8:​


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تعرف انك واقع فى حالة حب ؟*

ميرسييييييي يا كوكو على حبة المعلومات الحلويين دووول
وربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تعرف انك واقع فى حالة حب ؟*

*اه بس كدة المنتدى بقى كله مشاعر 

واحاسيس ربنا يحافظ  عليكم ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تعرف انك واقع فى حالة حب ؟*



ميريام عادل قال:


> ميرسييييييي يا كوكو على حبة المعلومات الحلويين دووول​
> 
> وربنا يبارك حياتك​


 
ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا ميريام

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تعرف انك واقع فى حالة حب ؟*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *اه بس كدة المنتدى بقى كله مشاعر ​*
> 
> 
> _*واحاسيس ربنا يحافظ عليكم *_​


 
هههههههههههههههه

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا انجى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تعرف انك واقع فى حالة حب ؟*



> حينما تبكي .. .وتبكي… وتبكي وحيدا وبعيدا عند فقده
> 
> وتبقى طول عمرك على ذكراه فلا تستطيع ان تكرهه او تبعده او تنساه
> 
> ...


*روووووووووعه يا  كوكو بجد
ميررسى وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: كيف تعرف انك واقع فى حالة حب ؟*

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا دونا

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## eriny roro (30 يونيو 2009)

*كيف تعرف ان حبك حب حقيقى....*

 

اذا كانت هذه الجمل تنطبق عليك فانت حتماً مصاب بمرض الحب 

عندما تشعر بإحساس غريب وعميق ودافئ .. 


عندما يزداد خفقان قلبك لرؤية أو تذكر إنسان ما.. 

عندما تشعر باضطرابات داخليه واحساس ممتع غير موصوف .. 


عندما لا تشعر بالوقت .. عندما تستمتع بأحلام اليقظة .. 


عندما تفكر بذلك الإنسان قبل التفكير بذاتك.. 


عندما تنظر إليه نظرة طاهرة بعيده عن أي غرائز دونيه أو نزوات شهوانية .. 


عندما تشعر انك أخف وزنا من الهواء واكثر عمقا من المحيط وأقوى من الجبال وانقى من البياض .. 

عندما تشعر ان ذاتك العاطفيه مشبعه تماما .. 


عندما تنظر الى أي جنس وترى انهم كلهم سواسية سوى من تحب .. 


حينما تبكي عند الفراق وتعيش من على امل لقاء ثاني .. 


حين ترى او تسمع اوتشم أي شىء جميل ويقفز الى ذهنك من تحب .. 


حينما تبكي .. .وتبكي… وتبكي وحيدا وبعيدا عند فقده وتبقى طول عمرك على ذكراه فلا تستطيع ان تكرهه او تبعده او تنساه .. 

حين تعيش حياة الآخرين وانت سجين عالمك من الحزن والبكاء والشقاء .. 

عندما تتوارى .. وتتوارى حزينا صغيرا كسيرا .. 

فاعرف انك قد أحببت بصدق فهل شعرت يوما بذلك !!.
​


----------



## zama (30 يونيو 2009)

*رد: كيف تعرف ان حبك حب حقيقى....*

ياااااااااااااااااه ده كلام جميل أوى بس للأسف محدش بيقدر الأحاسيس دى .. بجد عن تجربة..
أشكرك..


----------



## خاطى ونادم (30 يونيو 2009)

*رد: كيف تعرف ان حبك حب حقيقى....*

يالا اكيد بتمر علينا لحظات زى كدة ومشاعر زى كدة
شكرا اختى على الكلام الجميل
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 يونيو 2009)

*رد: كيف تعرف ان حبك حب حقيقى....*

موضوع جميل اوووووى يا ايرينى 

ميرررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (30 يونيو 2009)

*رد: كيف تعرف ان حبك حب حقيقى....*

موضوع بجد حلو خالص يا اريني 
مرسي يا حبيبة قلبي
ربنا يباركك و يعوضك امين يا الهي
اذكريني في صلاتك ديما
اختك الغلبانة موري​


----------



## eriny roro (2 يوليو 2009)

*رد: كيف تعرف ان حبك حب حقيقى....*



mena magdy said قال:


> ياااااااااااااااااه ده كلام جميل أوى بس للأسف محدش بيقدر الأحاسيس دى .. بجد عن تجربة..
> أشكرك..


مرسى ليك يا مينا وعلى مرورك الجميل
نورت الموضوع
ربنا معاك​


----------



## eriny roro (2 يوليو 2009)

*رد: كيف تعرف ان حبك حب حقيقى....*



خاطى ونادم قال:


> يالا اكيد بتمر علينا لحظات زى كدة ومشاعر زى كدة
> شكرا اختى على الكلام الجميل
> ربنا يباركك​


مرسى ليك كتير
نورت الموضوع
ربنا معاك​


----------



## eriny roro (2 يوليو 2009)

*رد: كيف تعرف ان حبك حب حقيقى....*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل اوووووى يا ايرينى
> 
> ميرررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


مرسى ليك يا كوكو
نورت الموضوع
ربنا معاك​


----------



## eriny roro (2 يوليو 2009)

*رد: كيف تعرف ان حبك حب حقيقى....*



moky قال:


> موضوع بجد حلو خالص يا اريني
> مرسي يا حبيبة قلبي
> ربنا يباركك و يعوضك امين يا الهي
> اذكريني في صلاتك ديما
> اختك الغلبانة موري​


مرسى ليكى يا قمر
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا يكون معاكى​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 يوليو 2009)

*رد: كيف تعرف ان حبك حب حقيقى....*

كلام جمييييييل يا إيرينى 

ميرسى ليكى ياقمر 

ربنا يبارك حياتك..​


----------



## shery_pro (17 يوليو 2009)

*رد: كيف تعرف ان حبك حب حقيقى....*

كلام جميل جدا واحساس اجمل مفيش احلى من احساس الحب الحقيقى فى الدنيا كلها
ربنا يباركك ياقمر وتعيشى وتكتبى


----------



## eriny roro (22 يوليو 2009)

*رد: كيف تعرف ان حبك حب حقيقى....*



shery_pro قال:


> كلام جميل جدا واحساس اجمل مفيش احلى من احساس الحب الحقيقى فى الدنيا كلها
> ربنا يباركك ياقمر وتعيشى وتكتبى


مرسى ليكى كتير يا قمر

نورتى الموضوع

ربنا معاكى​


----------



## eriny roro (22 يوليو 2009)

*رد: كيف تعرف ان حبك حب حقيقى....*



marmar_maroo قال:


> كلام جمييييييل يا إيرينى
> 
> ميرسى ليكى ياقمر
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك..​


مرسى ليكى يا قمر

نورتى الموضوع

ربنا معاكى​


----------



## وليم تل (22 يوليو 2009)

*رد: كيف تعرف ان حبك حب حقيقى....*

شكرا ايرينى
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمت بود
​


----------



## eriny roro (23 يوليو 2009)

*رد: كيف تعرف ان حبك حب حقيقى....*

مرسى يا وليم على مرورك الاجمل

نورت الموضوع
ربنا معاك​


----------



## Mary Gergees (23 يوليو 2009)

*رد: كيف تعرف ان حبك حب حقيقى....*

*ميرسى ايرينى بجد على الكلمات الرائعه
ربنا يباركك ويعوضك​*


----------



## eriny roro (23 يوليو 2009)

*رد: كيف تعرف ان حبك حب حقيقى....*

مرسى ليكى يا قمر وعلى مرورك الاجمل

نورتى الموضوع

ربنا معاكى​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يوليو 2009)

*رد: كيف تعرف ان حبك حب حقيقى....*

*موضوع جميل
ميرسى يا قمرررر​*


----------



## جارجيوس (25 يوليو 2009)

*رد: كيف تعرف ان حبك حب حقيقى....*

*بهذي الايام لا يوجد حب سوى حب المال

شكرا" على الموضوع 

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## eriny roro (27 يوليو 2009)

*رد: كيف تعرف ان حبك حب حقيقى....*



dona nabil قال:


> *موضوع جميل
> ميرسى يا قمرررر​*


مرسى يا دونا على مرورك الجميل

نورتى الموضوع

ربنا معاكى​


----------



## eriny roro (27 يوليو 2009)

*رد: كيف تعرف ان حبك حب حقيقى....*



نعمة الله قال:


> *بهذي الايام لا يوجد حب سوى حب المال
> 
> شكرا" على الموضوع
> 
> الرب يباركك​*


مرسى ليك كتير

نورت الموضوع

ربنا معاك​


----------



## Mary Gergees (31 أغسطس 2009)

*متى تعرف ان حبك حقيقى ؟؟؟؟*

*
اذا كانت هذه الجمل تنطبق عليك فانت حتماً مصاب بمرض الحب 

عندما تشعر بإحساس غريب وعميق ودافئ .. 


عندما يزداد خفقان قلبك لرؤية أو تذكر إنسان ما.. 

عندما تشعر باضطرابات داخليه واحساس ممتع غير موصوف .. 


عندما لا تشعر بالوقت .. عندما تستمتع بأحلام اليقظة .. 


عندما تفكر بذلك الإنسان قبل التفكير بذاتك.. 


عندما تنظر إليه نظرة طاهرة بعيده عن أي غرائز دونيه أو نزوات شهوانية .. 


عندما تشعر انك أخف وزنا من الهواء واكثر عمقا من المحيط وأقوى من الجبال وانقى من البياض .. 

عندما تشعر ان ذاتك العاطفيه مشبعه تماما .. 


عندما تنظر الى أي جنس وترى انهم كلهم سواسية سوى من تحب .. 


حينما تبكي عند الفراق وتعيش من على امل لقاء ثاني .. 


حين ترى او تسمع اوتشم أي شىء جميل ويقفز الى ذهنك من تحب .. 


حينما تبكي .. .وتبكي… وتبكي وحيدا وبعيدا عند فقده وتبقى طول عمرك على ذكراه فلا تستطيع ان تكرهه او تبعده او تنساه .. 

حين تعيش حياة الآخرين وانت سجين عالمك من الحزن والبكاء والشقاء .. 

عندما تتوارى .. وتتوارى حزينا صغيرا كسيرا .. 

فاعرف انك قد أحببت بصدق فهل شعرت يوما بذلك !!.
*منقول


----------



## kalimooo (31 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: متى تعرف ان حبك حقيقى ؟؟؟؟*

*حينما تبكي .. .وتبكي… وتبكي وحيدا وبعيدا عند فقده وتبقى طول عمرك على ذكراه فلا تستطيع ان تكرهه او تبعده او تنساه .

اكيد لن نستطيع ان نكره انسان نحبه

او كنا نحبه اين ستذهب المحبة

جميل  يا ماري

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك

*


----------



## رحيق (31 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: متى تعرف ان حبك حقيقى ؟؟؟؟*

ياخبر

دنااا وقعه  من زمااااان

في بحر الده

مرسي ليك على المووضع الهايل ده​


----------



## توتووتوته (2 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: متى تعرف ان حبك حقيقى ؟؟؟؟*

وأشكرك ..


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: متى تعرف ان حبك حقيقى ؟؟؟؟*



> عندما تفكر بذلك الإنسان قبل التفكير بذاتك..
> عندما تنظر إليه نظرة طاهرة بعيده عن أي غرائز دونيه أو نزوات شهوانية ..
> عندما تشعر انك أخف وزنا من الهواء واكثر عمقا من المحيط وأقوى من الجبال وانقى من البياض ..
> عندما تشعر ان ذاتك العاطفيه مشبعه تماما .. ​



بالفعل  فهو احساس رائع 
لا مثيل له 
من يحب بصدق يشعر انه مالك هذا العالم 
موضوع جميل جدا 
ميررررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## yousteka (2 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: متى تعرف ان حبك حقيقى ؟؟؟؟*



mary gergees قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

مررررسي ليكي كتير يا ماري

موضوع اكتر من رائع ياحبيبتى

تسلم ايديك

ربنا معاكي ياقمر​


----------



## Mary Gergees (4 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: متى تعرف ان حبك حقيقى ؟؟؟؟*



كليمو قال:


> *حينما تبكي .. .وتبكي… وتبكي وحيدا وبعيدا عند فقده وتبقى طول عمرك على ذكراه فلا تستطيع ان تكرهه او تبعده او تنساه .
> 
> اكيد لن نستطيع ان نكره انسان نحبه
> 
> ...


ميررررررسى يا كليمو اووووووى على كلمتك والمشاركه
ربنا يباركك ويعوضك


----------



## Mary Gergees (4 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: متى تعرف ان حبك حقيقى ؟؟؟؟*



رحيق قال:


> ياخبر
> 
> دنااا وقعه  من زمااااان
> 
> ...



ههههههههه
ميررررسى يا رحيق على مشاركتك الحلوه
ربنا معاكى ويباركك


----------



## Mary Gergees (4 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: متى تعرف ان حبك حقيقى ؟؟؟؟*



توتووتوته قال:


> وأشكرك ..



*ميرسى ليك انتى توتووتوته على مشاركتك
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## Mary Gergees (4 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: متى تعرف ان حبك حقيقى ؟؟؟؟*



kokoman قال:


> بالفعل  فهو احساس رائع
> لا مثيل له
> من يحب بصدق يشعر انه مالك هذا العالم
> موضوع جميل جدا
> ...


*ميرسى كتير على يا كوكو كلمتك ومشاركتك
ربنا يباركك ويعوضك*​


----------



## Mary Gergees (4 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: متى تعرف ان حبك حقيقى ؟؟؟؟*



yousteka قال:


> مررررسي ليكي كتير يا ماري
> 
> موضوع اكتر من رائع ياحبيبتى
> 
> ...



*ميرسى كتيرر ليكى يا yousteka
على مشاركتك الحلوه
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: كيف تعرف ان حبك حب حقيقى....*

*تم الدمج بسبب التكرار ​*


----------



## صوت_الحق (7 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: كيف تعرف انك تحب شخص معين حب حقيقي ؟*

love each other as much as i loved you


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (17 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: كيف تعرف انك تحب شخص معين حب حقيقي ؟*

كلام جميل اوى ربنا يباركك


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (30 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: كيف تعرف انك تحب شخص معين حب حقيقي ؟*

يانهار ابيض ياكوكا ذا الظاهر شكلى كدا وقعت ولا حدش سمى عليا هههههههههههههههه اعمل ايه بقى


----------



## النهيسى (30 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: كيف تعرف انك تحب شخص معين حب حقيقي ؟*

شكرا للموضوع الرائع جدا

وللمجهود​


----------



## Rosetta (30 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: كيف تعرف انك تحب شخص معين حب حقيقي ؟*

*عندما تشعر بإحساس غريب وعميق ودافئ ..

عندما يزداد خفقان قلبك لرؤية أو تذكر إنسان ما..

عندما تشعر باضطرابات داخليه وإحساس ممتع غير موصوف 

كلمات روووووووووووعة 
مرررررررررسي​*


----------

